# Fluval Edge



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

They are small and unique!

but what can you keep in it???? 

 

$150 seems too unreal for just keeping a betta


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

It would make a sweet planted shrimp tank though.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a nice looking tank, but it's 6Gal for $150. Ouch.

With the little "access port" in the top, maintenance, cleaning gravel seems like it would be a pain. Since in order to get the effect you're supposed to fill the water up into the top access port...the amount of surface area is pretty small too. It'd have to be 1 or a few small fish.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

It's a great little tank for a small office setup or something. They're really nice to look at and based on what I've read pretty easy to use and maintain. Limited space like any small tank but that's the name of the game. It's pricey but it does come with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

also would make a nice little tank for a small school of CPDs.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

it's not practical tank at all with a non-removable top. Unless there are nothing in it, else cleaning algae is going to be hell.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I think its about 80% there. I'm not impressed with the lighting but otherwise its pretty neat. With the right balance of snails and cleanup crew, algae wouldnt be an issue. I would consider this for a shrimp tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

saw these tanks today and some pretty awesome coffee table tanks at big als. I really like the new tank's look...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya saw those coffee table ones also. It looks nice on its own, but can you imagine decorating the interior of the living with that in the center? I mean common, we need a better design....unless you have all your furniture with glass aquariums inside, that is just going to stick out like a sore thumb. A elegant tank with normal furniture would look better.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL I liked the round one a lot.. I would maybe plant it with some butterfly fish or something... :3 I didn't get a great look at them so I am unsure if they'd be able to fly out as they are so awesome at that. lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

do you mean this one? http://www.aquavim.com/AqaVim_round_coffee_table_aquarium_2.jpg

there is a gap between the top and the sides...so there is the potential for them to fly out. But yes, they would be one of the species of fish that looks better from above.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yup thats the one.. I didn't have much time in the store because I always get rushed out. Bob thinks I'll buy stuff.. heh.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol................


----------



## sunjwd (May 31, 2007)

The Fluval Edge does not seem to have a heater. If you add one, there is 
only room for a submersible, and I think you still have to find a way to
run the wire out the top where the light/cover is.


----------

